
Apple Rumored to Be Debuting iMessage for Android at WWDC - anorborg
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/09/apple-imessage-for-android-wwdc/
======
ralusek
Interesting...I've always found iMessage to be the single most compelling
argument for iOS.

------
anotheryou
How do these large companies keep everything so secret (apart from "lost"
prototypes)?

I'd think the press would acquire a trusty insider over the years. Alone
keeping your work secret from your family would be difficult. Also I often
hear "we people in the field knew for month/years" and wonder why nobody asked
them before or if they just became so sure about something after the fact that
it happened :)

~~~
rdsnsca
They leak fake secrets to suspected leakers and fire them if they show up in
the news.

~~~
anotheryou
That only works to some extend. You'd need a different story for each
suspected leaker and you can't fake what people are actually working on.

One strategy would be to subdivide Tasks in to small enough segments that you
don't know what the big thing is you are actually working on. But this lack of
overview might be very hindering/expensive.

